# Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions...



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok here we go. I am planning on removing both my power steering and coolant reservoirs on my 2000 1.8T in the next month or so. I have several questions that need to be answered before I do this because it is my daily driver and I cannot have any downtime during the removal of these components. I have to get everything worked out in advance. 
1. Let's begin with the Power steering. First of all, do I even need the reservoir to begin with? I have been doing some research and in some cases people have just looped the lines together? Is this a good idea? Can it be done on a mk4? 
I have been looking at some aftermarket reservoirs because they tend to be easier to tuck away in places like under the frame rail etc. The final question that I have is that I know the power steering pump is gravity fed, so as long as the reservoir is slightly above the PS pump then everything should be hunky dory right?
I took some pics of the bay and under the frame rail seems like it might be a good place to mount the PS reservoir.
2. Coolant Overflow Bottle
I have done some research on this as well and it appears that all I need to do it buy an inline filler neck and put it in my upper radiator hose. I can put a 20-25psi cap on it and either let the overflow coolant spray into my engine bay or route it to a hidden coolant reservoir. I prefer to do the latter and find a place to hide an aftermarket coolant overflow bottle. 
However, an aftermarket coolant reservoir has presented me with an additional set of questions because I would like to be able to drain the overflow coolant back into the system on occasion so that I don't have to keep refilling the system all the time. First of all, how high does the overflow bottle need to be? And second of all, where would be a good place to route it back into the system?
In these pictures you can tell I have already removed the SAI, evap and washer fluid bottle. As soon as I take off the intake manifold, the PCV system is going to be gone and I am working on relocating my catch can to the firewall out of the way. The battery is going to be relocated to the trunk as soon as the current one dies and I buy a dry cell. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am sorry for the length of this post but I wanted to be as detailed as possible about my questions.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

How do you plan to compensate for thermal expansion on the coolant?
power steering seems feasable. I am watching this thread.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_How do you plan to compensate for thermal expansion on the coolant?
power steering seems feasable. I am watching this thread.

the inline filler neck will have a pressure cap on it to release at a certain pressure into a hidden coolant overflow bottle or I will just drain it to the ground.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Where is your timing belt cover? Did u tuck that too?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Where is your timing belt cover? Did u tuck that too?

I cracked it, need to get a new one I know.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1226256939094)*


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (formerly silveratljetta)*

you can use the factory ps res. with the washer bottle gone, you can lengthen the rear hose from the rack, and shorten the hose running to the pump. you can locate the reservoir down in the threaded hole right behind the headlight where the ww bottle was using the factory mounting stud from the motor mount. the threads are the same. I also used some cushion clamps and got the rear hose beneath the motor mount. 
coolant res: a 25 psi cap seems high. mine is 16. And yes. just like you said. put the neck in the top hose. you will also need to get a cap to put on that nipple in the 45 in the top hose. then remove that extra set of hardlines beneath the fuel rail. aside from that, just connect the 2 wires for the coolant level sensor and you should be ready to rock. you wont have a functional coolant level warning light anymore. however, the temperature warning light will still work just fine.... that, and it will take a bit to bleed the air out without the res.
Ill try to snap you a pic this evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_you can use the factory ps res. with the washer bottle gone, you can lengthen the rear hose from the rack, and shorten the hose running to the pump. you can locate the reservoir down in the threaded hole right behind the headlight where the ww bottle was using the factory mounting stud from the motor mount. the threads are the same. I also used some cushion clamps and got the rear hose beneath the motor mount. 
coolant res: a 25 psi cap seems high. mine is 16. And yes. just like you said. put the neck in the top hose. you will also need to get a cap to put on that nipple in the 45 in the top hose. then remove that extra set of hardlines beneath the fuel rail. aside from that, just connect the 2 wires for the coolant level sensor and you should be ready to rock. you wont have a functional coolant level warning light anymore. however, the temperature warning light will still work just fine.... that, and it will take a bit to bleed the air out without the res.
Ill try to snap you a pic this evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the help. I have an AWD engine code so I actually don't have those 2 hard coolant lines under the intake manifold like the AWP cars have. I can run a 16psi cap, but I would be overflowing coolant quite often. I need to buy an aftermarket coolant reservoir to hide somewhere in the engine bay and be able to drain the overflow coolant back into the system every once in awhile. 
What is the best method to bleed the air out of the coolant lines?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (formerly silveratljetta)*

Need some guidance on how to bleed the air out of the system once I put the inline filler neck in...


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (formerly silveratljetta)*

fill the system. dont cap it. start the car. stand there with coolant in hand. wait till tstat opens and water drops, then fill till it runs over. cap it. youre done.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_fill the system. dont cap it. start the car. stand there with coolant in hand. wait till tstat opens and water drops, then fill till it runs over. cap it. youre done.

How long does it take until the tstat opens? Idle till it warms up to normal operating temp?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_you can use the factory ps res. with the washer bottle gone, you can lengthen the rear hose from the rack, and shorten the hose running to the pump. you can locate the reservoir down in the threaded hole right behind the headlight where the ww bottle was using the factory mounting stud from the motor mount. the threads are the same. I also used some cushion clamps and got the rear hose beneath the motor mount. 


I didn't have to shorten or lengthen lines to do this, but did it just like you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_you can use the factory ps res. with the washer bottle gone, you can lengthen the rear hose from the rack, and shorten the hose running to the pump. you can locate the reservoir down in the threaded hole right behind the headlight where the ww bottle was using the factory mounting stud from the motor mount. the threads are the same. I also used some cushion clamps and got the rear hose beneath the motor mount. 

 
how about some pics of your set up.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Coolant and Power Steering Reservoir Delete Questions... (granmas 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *granmas 1.8t* »_ 
how about some pics of your set up.

bringin this back from the dead the more pics the better


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

up


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

bump for pics from anyone.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hawaii_50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaii_50* »_bump for pics from anyone.

x2


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

i did pretty much what you want but didnt make an overflow tank


----------



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Zombie Thread! 

Anyway ive been google'in like a madman and this is the only info i can find on this coolant bubble delete and power steering......so where are all the pictures that you all promised years ago?????


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

joeeveryman87 said:


> Zombie Thread!
> 
> Anyway ive been google'in like a madman and this is the only info i can find on this coolant bubble delete and power steering......so where are all the pictures that you all promised years ago?????


This is a good thread.


----------



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Andaloons said:


> This is a good thread.


Awesome Thread! thanks buddy! Love the SIG btw GO RON PAUL!!!


----------

